# Strings: same gauge, different brands, different feel?



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Had been using D'Addario XL 10-46 for over a year. For a change, put Gibson vintage reissue 10-46 on and I noticed that strings 1 & 2 (gauges 10 & 13) were more bendable than the 10 & 13s on the D'Addario's. Both apparently are nickel wound so just wondered if anyone else has noticed differences in tension, bend-ability, what have you for different brands with the same gauge. 

I had found the D'Addario's 10 & 13s were a little tougher to bend for my liking and I was getting wrist pain that started to concern me which is partly why I thought I'd try different strings. I was going to put 9 & 11s on strings 1 & 2 to address the pain issue but don't think I'll need to with the Gibson's.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Depends on the type and quality of the steel that's used. The better steel is more bendy. You'll also notice a difference in the wound strings between round core and hex core. The higher quality steel will last longer as well.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, there can be a significant difference in tension between strings of the same gauge across different manufacturers. It seems like D'Addario are one of them few companies atht actually post tension specs for their strings. A few others do as well. That's the best way to find out how another manufacturer's set of the same gauge will compare.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is the 

D'Addario String Tension Page 


and 

Acoustic Guitar String Size Calculator 

and 

The McDonald Patent Universal String Tension Calculator


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Unintended duplicate of above - text removed.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks folks! Good info here, always something new to learn.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

For years I hadn't paid much attention to different strings and generally stuck with D'Addario because I didn't really notice much difference between most of them...some seemed a little brighter and maybe lasted a little longer but for the most part the difference to me was not significant...UNTIL I tried these: http://www.ernieball.com/products/electric-strings/4974/cobalt-super-slinky 

I think their new cobalt strings are awesome! they sound better to me and they definitely last longer... they cost a few dollars more but to me they are well worth it! if you haven't tried them yet then I highly recommend checking them out


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

J S Moore said:


> Depends on the type and quality of the steel that's used. The better steel is more bendy. You'll also notice a difference in the wound strings between round core and hex core. The higher quality steel will last longer as well.


Thanks, I always wondered if I was paying too much and I should get the cheaper strings. 

I use DR strings, they last a loooong time on my electric guitars and always sound good.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There are basically 3 manufacturers of strings in North America

D'Addario
GHS
Martin

They manufacture their own brands and other brands


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Absolutely accurate. I've noticed the variation for years. You've got to find the strings that "feel" right for you. Not an easy task with the wide variety in the market.


J S Moore said:


> Depends on the type and quality of the steel that's used. The better steel is more bendy. You'll also notice a difference in the wound strings between round core and hex core. The higher quality steel will last longer as well.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> There are basically 3 manufacturers of strings in North America
> D'Addario
> GHS
> Martin
> They manufacture their own brands and other brands


Do one of these guys make me favourite string sets. I use Elixir nanoweb...
I'll never go back to D'addario again even if its them that make the Elixir.

G.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Absolutely accurate. I've noticed the variation for years. You've got to find the strings that "feel" right for you. Not an easy task with the wide variety in the market.


No kidding. I finally found the string for me with Newtone Electric Masters.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Newtones eh? I've never tried them. I'll have to put them on my wish list.


J S Moore said:


> No kidding. I finally found the string for me with Newtone Electric Masters.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

What gauge do you use? I've gone back to 9-42 and have a few sets of 10-46.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I just ordered 5 sets if strings in custom gauges. That way I was able to put together a set of D'Addario 9.5-44. No more having to decide between 9-42 and 10-46!

They were actually quite inexpensive too. I'll post a mini review when they arrive.

http://www.guitarstringsonline.com/


----------

